#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Апрель, Москва, Чай

## Шаман

Всё теплее воздух, всё ярче солнце, всё насущнее встреча за чаем.
Тема встречи? Ребят, расслабьтесь, - нужна только хорошая компания и чай. А темы ещё будет время пообсуждать.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

Давайте в воскресенье в первой половине! Хорошее начало воскресенья! Часов в 12?
Или в субботу, но вечером...

----------


## Шаман

В субботу вечером в чайной много народу. Душно.
А в 12 в воскресенье обычно очень мало. Свежий воздух.

----------


## Thanka

:Embarrassment:   А мне  можно тоже присоединиться таки?

----------


## Шаман

Если нет противопоказаний относительно чая, то можно.

----------


## Ersh

В Эрмитаже?

----------


## Шаман

В нём

----------


## Alex

Тоже постараюсь подтянуться.

----------


## Neroli

Можно я тоже приеду?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Чораб

Для того, чтобы пить чай, не нужно никаких посвящений и обетов.
Желательно иметь с собой доброе сердце (своё) и желание быть в сангхе, ничем не связанной. Чай объединяет, но не связывает ;-)

----------


## Neroli

> Для того, чтобы пить чай, не нужно никаких посвящений и обетов.
> Желательно иметь с собой доброе сердце (своё) и желание быть в сангхе, ничем не связанной. Чай объединяет, но не связывает ;-)


Всё праильно, Пема, но хотелось бы иметь четкое представление о месте в которое нужно принести свое доброе сердце. Я плохо знаю Москву. Хотя бы потому что мне всегда казалось, что Эрмитаж в Питере.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

А новым участникам принять участие в чаепитии можно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Адрес: 103006, Москва, Каретный ряд, д. 3 стр. 7, Сад «Эрмитаж»
Станции метро: Чеховская, Тверская, Пушкинская, Маяковская

Мы работаем ежедневно, с 1000 до 2400
Телефон: 209-24-58
Факс: 299-16-52

----------


## Вао

> Мы работаем ежедневно, с 1000 до 2400
> Телефон: 209-24-58
> Факс: 299-16-52


Не понятна фраза. Вы работаете, в чайной???

----------


## Шаман

> Не понятна фраза. Вы работаете, в чайной???


 Это из объявления на сайте :-D

Однако же если собираться в субботу, то пишитесь, кто будет, потому как нужно резервировать место.

Если собираться в воскресенье в 12 часов, то вход свободный. Можно также приводить друзей.
Чаепитие обойдётся примерно в 100 руб. с носа.
Я - за воскресенье. В субботу вечером тоже могу.

----------


## Neroli

Мне было бы удобнее воскресенье. Но в субботу я тоже смогу.

----------


## Ersh

> Не понятна фраза. Вы работаете, в чайной???


В чайной мы тоже работаем   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

Что то я не понял на чем все сошлись? 12:00 Воскресенье?

----------


## Ersh

///12:00 Воскресенье?///
Да! ВстреЧАЕМся перед клубом, на скамеечке, или где?

----------


## Thanka

когда же друзья? в субботу или в воскресенье то?  :Smilie:  давайте уже точнее определимся :Smilie:

----------


## Thanka

Теперь все понятно. Восквресенье, лавочка, в 12 часов...Эрмитаж :Smilie: )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

Что то я не понял.
Где место встречи и сколько народу будет?

----------


## Вао

Да ещё хотел спросить.
А какие темы будут обсуждаться?

----------


## Шаман

> Что то я не понял.
> Где место встречи и сколько народу будет?


Thanka Вам всё объяснит   :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

> Да ещё хотел спросить.
> А какие темы будут обсуждаться?


 Прошу прощения, если невнятно прозвучало: темы обсуждаться не будут.

----------


## Ersh

http://www.mosgorsad.ru/
Это интерактивная карта сада Эрмитаж. Найдите там объект "Чайный клуб" и кликните на него. Выскочит окно с картинкой входа в Клуб. Вот перед этим входом и встречаемся.
Проезд-проход до клуба можно определить по интерактивной карте Москвы http://www.molnet.ru/search.asp , набрав в строке поиска "Эрмитаж"

----------


## Ersh

Вот еще карта, как добраться до сада:
http://www.mosgorsad.ru/index.asp?rid=1885

----------


## Thanka

> Thanka Вам всё объяснит


А что я то? :Smilie:   Я то ничего :Smilie: 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

О. Я тоже буду.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Фотоаппарат возьмите!  :Cool:

----------


## Mylene

В воскресенье я бы с удовольствием присоединилась.

----------


## Ersh

Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

Куру хунг я в Москве мой тел 84061504457

----------


## Neroli

Прошу меня простить, ежели что, но в это воскресенье подъехать никак не смогу.   :Embarrassment:  
Таким образом наше знакомство откладывается до следующего чаепития.

Желаю всем таки собравшимся провести время приятно и с пользой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> Присоединяйтесь!


Считайте, что уже. 
Я люблю опаздывать однако. Если чего, внутрь клуба пустят?

----------


## Ersh

Спросите Сергея Молокова (Шамана)

----------


## Mu Nen

Завидки берут  :Smilie: 
Хорошо вам посидеть, ребята  :Smilie: 
Душой я с вами (телом на работе :-( )
С уважением 
Mu Nen

----------


## Шаман

> Считайте, что уже. 
> Я люблю опаздывать однако. Если чего, внутрь клуба пустят?


Пустят, и даже проводят. 
Вход бесплатный ;-) 
Однако же и к одежде никаких ограничений, за исключением того, что она не должна отпугивать посетителей видом или запахом   :Big Grin:

----------


## Шаман

> Завидки берут 
> Хорошо вам посидеть, ребята 
> Душой я с вами (телом на работе :-( )
> С уважением 
> Mu Nen


Ничего, приедешь ещё - будет повод посидеть!   :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

На фото - видно, как растворяются участники Форума

----------


## Ersh

Авас и Куру Хунг

----------


## Ersh

Шаман, Mylene и Спокойный

----------


## Ersh

До1, Ullu, Kayah

----------


## Ersh

Kayah с товарищем, Alex

----------


## Ersh

Alex, Bodhipbaha

----------


## Ersh

Шераб Вангчук

----------


## Ersh

Фраза дня - "А вы одна компания?"

----------


## Аньезка

Ну люююди, вы что мобильником фоткали? ))

----------


## Mylene

Ага, мобильником. А потом растворили тело в ясном свете. 
Но вообще были люди с нормальными фотиками. И было круто.  Даже кушать опосля 4-часового чая особо не хотелось. В отличие от обычно.

----------


## Ersh

В данном случае критерием качества информации может являться ее оперативность, а не качество картинки. Надеюсь, через некоторое время появятся более качественные фотки.
А в фотках с мобильника есть некоторая художественность, правда же?

----------


## Шаман

Такого обилия так приходящих буддистов Чайный клуб ещё не видел. Изначально было 13 чашек, а чуть позже так приехавшая Улла магическим образом трансформировало это число, вселяющее в полутёмное сознание некоторых недостаточно просветлённых существ некоторый трепет, в число 14.
Улла вообще была великолепна, поскольку так и излучала внутренний оптимизм и жизнерадостность. Дозанималась...
Было множество вновь присутствовавших. Я даже сейчас всех и не вспомню, на ночь глядя.

Когда я подошёл к клубу, меня ожидало только 4 человека. Минут цать мы провели на свежем воздухе, после чего количество чаежелающих увеличилось в 2 и более раза. Некотрое время не могли правильно сесть. В большом зале нельзя было сварить чай на огне. В тоже время оказалось невозможным найти заварной чайник, чтобы напоить большое количество буддистов. (Замечу по своему опыту, что в практикующего буддиста или даже сочувствующего чая вмещается намного больше, чем в обычного посетителя чайной. Поэтому и чашки и чайники должны быть больше, чем обычно)
В виду большого количества участников мне пришлось сварить одновременно два 1.7-литровых чайника пуэра. После примерно 1.7-часового употребления которых некоторая часть народа ушла. Но наиболее несознательная публика числом около 10-и персон, под предводительством Куру Хунга, вызвала к себе чайного мастера, чтобы он сварил ещё пуера, дабы усугубить чайное состояние. Я к тому времени уже сдал полномочия чаеприготовителя в связи с уходом на заланированную на этот день работу.

В общем, господа вновь прибывшие, хочу услышать ваши мнения о том, как прошло, что не понравилось, что не запомнилось. Впоследствии можно будет сделать выводы о том, насколько часто стоит такие посиделки устраивать. ;-)

P.S. Как выяснилось, не все люди находились в присутствии постоянно. Хотя вроде бы и присутствовали. Например, была пропущена фраза дня «я уже освободился…», в контексте обсуждавшихся в это время проблем просветления.

P.P.S. И никто не пришёл спросить, «Кто здесь Спокойный?»  :Frown:

----------


## Аньезка

> А в фотках с мобильника есть некоторая художественность, правда же?


Правда-правда, мне даже показалось, что рядом с Bodhipbaha сам Христос сидит...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

"...где двое или трое соберутся во имя мое, там и я среди них." (с)

----------


## Ануруддха

На основе встреч уже можно создать Буддийскую ассоциацию...  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

фигово все же у тебя, Леша, телефон фотографирует. Извини, не удержалась  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Зато, наверное, связь хорошая.

----------


## Mylene

Шаман, что не запомнилось рассказать не могу - не помню  :Smilie:  О запомнившемся.  Я впервые не только на чаепитии буддийского форума, но и на чайной церемонии вообще. Пару раз отказывалась, полагая что медитативный чай плохо совместим с дележкой чего бы то ни было. О чем со вчерашнего дня радуюсь. 
Несколько ошалела, оказавшись сперва единственной дамой в компании. Не ожидала. 
Удивительный факт, что никто не понтовался. Ну почти никто. Даже на лекциях по бодхичитте такого не было  :Cool:  Некоторое напряжение в компании однако ощутила.

----------


## Шаман

> Некоторое напряжение в компании однако ощутила.


 Впервые такая толпа была, много новых лиц. Неудивительно. Недостаточно спитая компания.   :Big Grin:  

Пы.Сы. Чтобы не было иллюзий - это не чайная церемония, скорее всё же чаепитие.

Пы.Сы два. Спасибо за отклик.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mylene

Всегда пожалуйста  :Smilie:  Я понимаю, что церемония это немножко по-другому, но не знаю как еще назвать. Чаепитие с завариванием чая китайским способом?...

Мне вот интересно: обладатели цифровых камер поделятся изображениями или нет? Ау, люди!!!!!!!

----------


## Банзай

Эй, татарва!
Мне вот тут цифровичок понтовый придарили, придется, видимо поступиться, тысызыть, принципами. 
Может быть хоть один бодхисаттва принесет в термосе чайку старому коту?

----------


## До

А мне нравятся эти фотки.

----------


## До

Как говорится дело не в фотоаппарате, а в хороших людях которых сфотали.

----------

